# iproute2 won't assign IPv6 address (Invalid argument)

## fuzzykiller

System:

Qemu KVM, tried virtio and e1000 net.

gentoo-source-2.6.36-r5

NFS root

Problem:

vpn linux # ip addr add 2a01:...::1:4 dev eth0

RTNETLINK answers: Invalid argument

The very same command works perfectly fine on the host system.

ip -6 addr:

2: eth0: <BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 1500 qlen 1000

inet6 fe80::5054:ff:fe12:3457/64 scope link

valid_lft forever preferred_lft forever

As you can see, lo has no IPv6 address. Maybe this is related? Could it also be related to the kernel level autoconfig?

Kernel config

/etc/conf.d/net:

modules=( "iproute2" )

config_eth0=( "noop" )

/proc/cmdline:

ip=10.5.0.3:10.5.0.1:10.5.0.1:255.255.255.0 root=/dev/nfs rw nfsroot=10.5.0.1:/mnt/data/VMs/Gentoo/FS

----------

## fuzzykiller

Anyone?  :Sad: 

----------

## gentoo_ram

"2a01:...::1:4" isn't a valid IPv6 address.  Are you just summarizing?

----------

## fuzzykiller

Yes. The actual address should remain more or less secret, if possible.

----------

## nemasu

I know this is an old post, but I was having the same problems, what fixed it for me was running

/etc/init.d/net.lo restart

and i was able to add ipv6 addresses after that.

----------

## fuzzykiller

That's a no-go when using NFS for the root filesystem.

----------

## wswartzendruber

This is mainly off topic, but I highly suggest not relying on secrecy to keep yourself safe.  The Linux kernel includes support for IPv6 Privacy Extensions.

----------

## fuzzykiller

That's not the point. It's a server anyway, so the privacy extensions are also not an option.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## wswartzendruber

Is IPv6 a module?

----------

## fuzzykiller

No, everything is built directly into the kernel.

----------

